# Is the equipment getting better or the shooters?



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/record-setting-day-for-long-range-rifles-at-perry/

More records to be broken today....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

In a word, both. Cars go faster buildings get higher and people get stupider.

Yeah I know it's _more stupid..... I may be dumb, but I ain't stupid...._


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I give the nod to better equipment. And maybe less polluted air around Camp Perry. Chicago, Detroit and Cleveland put less pollutants in the air than years past. At least thats what the EPA claims.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think equipment (rifle) first, components (bullet design and propellants) second, and weather conditions third, as in no wind and mirage at a minimum and lastly but ultimately the key component the SHOOTER; which was able to capitalize all those factors as best they were designed and factored in for.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I would say both yes equipment is better but so are the people because of the fact that people have been looking for ways to get better for years. People find better ways to train and then the next generation improves that method.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I also vote for both. That being said, I believe it's always been easier for the shooter to shoot better if they have better equipment. If you're equipment is better than you are, then you are the limiting factor. That's a lot better than the other way around.


----------



## BivyHunter (Jan 1, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> I also vote for both. That being said, I believe it's always been easier for the shooter to shoot better if they have better equipment. If you're equipment is better than you are, then you are the limiting factor. That's a lot better than the other way around.


Well said.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Fred, you hit the nail on the head or the X ring !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I wish I could hit that X ring a little more often


----------

